# My Old Mice Don't Like the New One?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have four does that live together and I recently got a fifth. My four does all get along well (more or less) and they all sleep together in a hammock I made. When I initially introduced them to the new doe I did it on neutral ground and with supervision and they all seemed to be fine with her. When I put her in the cage with them they didn't bother her at first but after being in there about a week now they bully her whenever she crosses their path and she is afraid to go near them. She sleeps alone and I think the other mice purposely removed all the bedding from her nest just to spite her knowing she's too afraid to go get it back. When I have them all out for interaction time they all get along just fine.

What could be the reason for their hostility towards her? I can tell she is very fearful of them and she spends most of her time in the cage alone and is even afraid to eat with them.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello

How did you introduce your mice?
I would try to put them in a smaller cage with less space and without any toys and houses, for a few days.
The food probleme could be solved if you disperse it at the cage bottom.
So they can't fight for any possessios and are forced to stick together.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

To introduce them I put the new one on a large open surface and let her explore then I allowed the others one by one to get onto the surface with her. They all got along fine out in the open but in the cage they torment her. I'll try your suggestion, thanks for the reply.


----------

